# Paul named WC POW.... (merged)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Bosh named EC POW. Congrats guys. Keep up the good work.

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=254693&lid=headline&lpos=topStory_nba


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Paul named WC POW....*

Again....



> The NBA announced today that New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul was selected the Western Conference Player of the Week for games played Monday, Dec. 15 through Sunday, Dec. 21. It marks Paul’s fifth time to win the award in his career and second time this season (Oct. 28-Nov. 2). Paul is the only Hornet to win the award five times in franchise history.
> 
> “I am humbled to win this award in a conference with so many great players,” said Paul. “This is a team award and the most important thing is that we have been winning games and are heading in the direction we want to be.”


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Chris_Paul_Named_Western_Confe-294232-31.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Paul named WC POW....*

For the third time this season...



> New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul was named the Western Conference Player of the Week on Tuesday after leading the Hornets to road victories against Dallas and Detroit last week. In Monday's 103-100 victory against Indiana, Paul made the game-clinching 3-pointer.
> .
> It's the third time this season that Paul has won the award. He ranks first in the league in steals (2.8) and assists (11.1). He is the Hornets' leading scorer with a 20.8 point average.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/hornets_point_guard_chris_paul.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*CP wins Western Player of the Week award*

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/hornets_point_guard_chris_paul.html

Not sure why I can't find this on nba.com...Whatever though


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This might as well be the official "CP3 WC POW" thread since he's already gotten a few and he may get a few more of these this season.




> The NBA announced today that New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul was selected the Western Conference Player of the Week for games played Monday, Jan. 12 through Sunday, Jan. 18. It marks Paul’s sixth time to win the award in his career and third time this season. Paul is the only Hornet to win the award six times in franchise history and the first to win the honor three times in one season.
> 
> “This is a great honor and I am thankful to win, especially with all of the great players in the Western Conference,” said Paul. “To be able to be in a position to win this honor was due to us as a team winning two big road games against good teams as we continue to improve.”
> 
> Paul led the Hornets to a 2-2 week, averaging 24.3 points, 9.5 assists, 6.8 rebounds and 2.3 steals. Paul recorded his 2,500th assist on Jan. 16 against Cleveland. He accomplished the feat in 258 games, becoming the second-fastest player in NBA history to do so; Oscar Robertson hit 2,500 assists in 247 career games.



http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Chris_Paul_Named_Western_Confe-297334-31.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Again for the 4th time this season....



> Paul led New Orleans to a 3-1 week, averaging 28.5 points, 9.5 assists and a league-best 4.5 steals. On March 18, Paul recorded 32 points, 10 assists and five steals in the Hornets' 94-93 win over the Minnesota Timberwolves, marking Paul's fourth game this season of at least 25 points, 10 assists and five steals. Only two other players have achieved that feat in the course of one season since 1986 (Michael Jordan, 1988-89; John Stockton, 1989-90), and only one player has achieved even one such game this season (Nate Robinson, Feb. 11). This is Paul's fourth Player of the Week award this season.





> Chris Paul, New Orleans Hornets
> 
> • March 16 vs. Houston: Recorded 29 points, 11 assists, six rebounds and six steals in a 95-84 loss to the Rockets.
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/2009/news/03/23/players.week/index.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He had similar numbers in the three games prior to those...Quick math it looks like he's averaged 29 points,9.4 assists.,6.4 rebounds,4 steals,2.4 turnovers and he's shooting 56 percent from the field in the last seven games...And 54 of 56 from the free throw line.Looks like he's hit 71 of his last 73 free throws as well.


Pretty obvious that the situation has forced him to score more than he'd really like and also reduced his assists.They've been slowly going down ever since Peja stopped hitting shots.Just isn't anyone else to replace his production on this team,even when his production hasn't been that terrific this year.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not only that Peja stopped hitting shots but Peja isn't even PLAYING. One can't even attempt shots if he isn't even playing. His assists were at least 11.2 for a while but now with Peja and Tyson out, and no one outside of West and sometimes Rasual hitting shots, his assists have dipped a bit. Last season he got most of his assists from West and he's probably doing the same thing this season as well, even when both Peja and Tyson WERE playing.


----------

